# International 484



## scoutnar (Sep 3, 2016)

I recently purchased a 484 from a sweet lady whose husband had passed away a few years ago. She said he had quit using it and it had not started recently. I failed to thoroughly inspect the tractor as I should have now I have a problem. I need help to identify the part I need and which other tractors it may interchange with if any. The rear center section has one of the 3 point lugs broken off on the right side. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy scoutnar, welcome to the tractor forum.

See attached parts diagram. Is the part you need illustrated?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

The following tractor salvage yards have IH 484's listed in salvage. Less expensive source of parts. 

World Wide Tractor Parts
Bellefontaine, Ohio
Phone: +1 800-755-2605
or +1 800-755-2605

FARMLAND TRACTOR SUPPLY
Tangent, Oregon
Phone: +1 877-928-1646
or +1 541-928-1646

NYSSA TRACTOR & IMPLEMENT
Nyssa, Oregon
Phone: +1 541-372-4020

KERN COUNTY TRACTOR PARTS
Mcfarland, California
Phone: +1 888-507-3834

Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama
Phone: +1 256-353-5661

MacFadden & Sons Inc.
Sharon Springs, New York
Phone: +1 518-631-5214

Cook Tractor Parts
Clinton, Missouri
Phone: +1 660-885-2287
or +1 800-769-5823


----------



## scoutnar (Sep 3, 2016)

sixbales

Thanks for the reply. The problem I have is a lug broken off on the center section where the three point arm attaches to the tractor. Not an easy or quick fix


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

scoutnar,

Sorry, but I cannot find the parts diagram that shows the stud you are referring to. On Ford tractors, that stud has a nut inside the rear end. You pull the opposite side axle housing to get to the nut with a wrench/socket.


----------



## scoutnar (Sep 3, 2016)

*Internattional 484*

sixbales

This is not a stud. The complete center housing that contains the rear axle gears will have to be replaced to fix this. I am in need of the part number and what other if any applications this was used on.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

scoutnar,

Attached is a parts diagram illustrating the rear differential housing.


----------



## scoutnar (Sep 3, 2016)

sixbales,

I want to thank you for the information. The center housing section is what I need.
Good winter project.


----------

